# how much did u make last yr



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just seig where we all at ive seen the jobs and most if us make good money and were mostly young which is col to see the next generation doing well for ourselves GG u dont count ur old as dirt lol

i made 72,000 last yr this yr whatever and the best part is being married and having a son i got 6800 back tax time is always good time for me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn T-bred, you are a money making machine! I didnt make enough.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

$40,000

got $125 back from taxes.

my life sucks


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> damn T-bred, you are a money making machine! I didnt make enough.


 i aint rich here in silicon valley sh*t


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

$8000...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> $40,000
> 
> got $125 back from taxes.
> 
> my life sucks


 have a kid and get married u'll et alot more back lol


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

$4800 back.. less then last yrs


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

student-made $12,000... gettin $4,200 back.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> have a kid and get married u'll et alot more back lol


 You should have 2 kids the most cause 2 is the max you can claim on your tax







or you can claim 2 of your niece or nephew


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > have a kid and get married u'll et alot more back lol
> ...


 ur so bad lol


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Not enough I was a poor college kid for 9 months of the year.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Made 58k but I have to pay almost 1k. But my girlfriend makes alot less than me and got $4300 back.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dang thorough, makin bank....howd u get that job? I onlly make 13g







I cant wait til i get my degree.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> dang thorough, makin bank....howd u get that job? I onlly make 13g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GTE A DEGREE BRO BEEN At intel 3 yrs now but my income is inflated some i got 14,000(after taxes) to relocate to cali and they used that as income so i actually made like 60


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

most of last year was under the table









but still not enough


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

7.75/hr working 30-40 hours a week for 8 months... averages a lil more than 7k. :sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have to pay state taxes in 3 states


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

$1,356.90 a month, $16282.80 a year. That's all before taxes.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I havent worked since high school, but my i start in June at $51,000 with two months paid vacation. Aside from my actually job im also doing tax research and planning. Knowing tax law gives you a huge advantage, especially over thoe blockheads at H&R


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

holly sh*t i read few people wntin kids so they can get more money back from their taxes?? this world is fucked up nowdays the money is a f*cking obsession anyway cya stingy fukers lmao


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> holly sh*t i read few people wntin kids so they can get more money back from their taxes?? this world is fucked up nowdays the money is a f*cking obsession anyway cya stingy fukers lmao


 I don't like money, I just like the things you can get with it.


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

When it comes to income they dont even send me a check I get a bill







lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont want to tell


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

$68K single and no kids yet :laugh: Getting $2,300 back in taxes.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

made a little over 70K and completely off the books


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Don't you people realize that numbers don't really mean much? You have to take into account cost of living, etc. to figure out just how well someone is doing. Someone may make significantly less than you, but in reality may be better off than you because their cost of living is different. For example, someone that makes $50K around here isn't doing that bad and can live comfortably, but not lavishly. Someone that makes the same amount in another area, like New York for example, is dirt poor.

Jobs also pay differently in different areas. What someone may be making in one place, someone else may be making $10K more or less in another for the same job.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Don't you people realize that numbers don't really mean much? You have to take into account cost of living, etc. to figure out just how well someone is doing. Someone may make significantly less than you, but in reality may be better off than you because their cost of living is different. For example, someone that makes $50K around here isn't doing that bad and can live comfortably, but not lavishly. Someone that makes the same amount in another area, like New York for example, is dirt poor.
> 
> Jobs also pay differently in different areas. What someone may be making in one place, someone else may be making $10K more or less in another for the same job.










New York is one hella expensive state.... but oh well after college I'm movin to the city


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> ALLIGATORMEX said:
> 
> 
> > holly sh*t i read few people wntin kids so they can get more money back from their taxes?? this world is fucked up nowdays the money is a f*cking obsession anyway cya stingy fukers lmao
> ...


 You sound like my old economics teacher.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I havent worked since high school, but my i start in June at $51,000 with two months paid vacation. Aside from my actually job im also doing tax research and planning. Knowing tax law gives you a huge advantage, especially over thoe blockheads at H&R


 if you don't work how the hell do you afford all those flower horns


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn!
Some of you make BANK!
i made GROSSED $19,000.00 It aint sh*t, But im getting by...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i think i made the lowest here so far. made only 3k in 7months. still in school so can't work much, but when i do, average from $12-$15 an hour


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

<- one poor mofo ... cant afford jack cheese.


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

167k owe 6k


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A gentlemen never reveals his income....









Let's say it's enough to live the good life


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a university student - last year I lived with my parents - went to school, had a part time job and a casual job (they called me in around 5:30 am the day they needed me to work) I think I barely made $6000.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Me, $780. My parents won't let me get a job. I'm in HS. they say that I need to focus on school







My parents pay for stuff that I NEED, and if I want something, I either save up or sell stuff.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I made a little over $8,500 and I am in college full time. I can't wait to be done school..... I need some freakin dough dammit!!! Haven't gotten around to my taxes yet, but I should get almost all back seeing as my mom claims me and I am a full time student.

Joe


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> student-made $12,000... gettin $4,200 back.


 hell yea me too student made 3,598 and getting back 550







and it's all goin to my fishs and my pc.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

piranhachick said:


> Me, $780. My parents won't let me get a job. I'm in HS. they say that I need to focus on school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That kinda sucks ... I've had a parttime job since grade 10. (started at mickey d's when i was 15) My parents really dont pay for anything for me. I took out a car loan when I was in grade 12. I figure its pays to have a pt job in HS - extra money plus you have job experience.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> <- one poor mofo ... cant afford jack cheese.


 Um, aren't you the one that's always talking about their brand new Q45? Or was that from the rents?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I cant afford jackshit either!
My Fish eat better than me!
but i dirnk better!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

And thats why i cant afford jack cheese =)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I agree with draco. it all depends on location. Some places need more money and some planes need less.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> A gentlemen never reveals his income....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he's a baller!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I make $$$ selling things off eBay, being an escort, and recycling newspaper and aluminum cans. Im a broke ass mofo..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So you were the one digging up my recycle bin during trash day! At least have the put all the stuff you dont want back into the bin AL!


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

$45,000.00 about $8000.00 went to p's food haaaaa!!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I only made 2K this year. I' a student and am going to get a sh*t load of financial aid next year...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

$30.000 last year







getting back $700

TA TOP IT OFF I JUST GOT LAYOFF ON FRIDAY THE 13


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> So you were the one digging up my recycle bin during trash day! At least have the put all the stuff you dont want back into the bin AL!


----------

